# DIY guitar rack stand



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I had a small piece of 3/4" maple plywood laying around and decided to make a rack. 

Once I decide how to keep the guitars separated I will stain and seal it, then add some foam or Tolex to the contact points. 

Any ideas on how to keep them apart? It may be as simple as some dowels out of the top section but not sure yet. 



































I finally got Tolex for the 2x12 cab so I will be finishing up that project soon too.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Nice. I'd try dowels where the necks sit, just as you suggest


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, dowels will do it. The tricky part will be determining how many spaces, and installing the dowels such that you can stick almost any guitar in any space..

I made myself one of those DIY racks out of PVC pipe and glue. Unfortunately I got the wrong diameter such that the rack "works", but is wobblier than I'd like.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

multi-guitar rack - Google Search

Here's some more ideas.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That looks pretty cool. Doweling is a pretty common item for separation and allows the neck to sit back and rest against it. Another method I have seen is mounting the top board horizontally and cutting notches into it where the guitar necks can sit.

i.e.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dcole said:


> That looks pretty cool. Doweling is a pretty common item for separation and allows the neck to sit back and rest against it. Another method I have seen is mounting the top board horizontally and cutting notches into it where the guitar necks can sit.
> 
> i.e.


I like this option the best as it looks neater and is easier to put felt or foam in the pockets where the necks fit.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you use wood, get some cheap hobby store felt....it makes a nice liner for anywhere the guitar touches but particularly at the neck area. Glues in easily.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Decided to cut some wood to the same angle as the ends for neck separation rather than dowels. Still haven't decided on a covering for the contact points (felt, high density foam, or Tolex)


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Careful that its nitro fishish safe. Some synthetic products might eat the finish on the neck of your guitars.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Careful that its nitro fishish safe. Some synthetic products might eat the finish on the neck of your guitars.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vokey design said:


> Decided to cut some wood to the same angle as the ends for neck separation rather than dowels. Still haven't decided on a covering for the contact points (felt, high density foam, or Tolex)


I think you have done a nice job on the rack! Do you think it might be better to have the neck separators a little closer together so your guitars will stay verticle?


----------



## Georgec (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for the picture's and description's man that's going to be another extra for my nephews birthday !!!!


----------



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

dcole said:


> That looks pretty cool. Doweling is a pretty common item for separation and allows the neck to sit back and rest against it. Another method I have seen is mounting the top board horizontally and cutting notches into it where the guitar necks can sit.
> 
> i.e.


Do you have dimension that you can share?

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

metrick said:


> Do you have dimension that you can share?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


I finally had a chance to do a bit of work on the stand. Fitted the lower rails with high density foam and then wrapped them with leftover Tolex from the cab refinish that I am also working on. 

I have a plan for the top rail (neck attachment) but still need to make the parts. Hopefully it will all be done this weekend. 

Once it is done I will measure and post for those interested.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Had to make some revisions to the stand as my guitars were resting on the strap buttons because the two lower contact points were too close together. I also added a new toprail with a more fitted neck pocket and locking straps. The changes were prompted by my cat, I had the stand loaded with guitars and she decided to run in and out as it it were a ski slalom course, nothing fell out but scared me.


----------

